# Please help! What could this be? Both dogs throwing up & diarrhea!



## CarmeeKitty (Feb 22, 2008)

What could this be? Both of our collies have been throwing up and they have diarrhea...Today, someone (we're not sure which dog) threw up and had diarrhea in the car...a NIGHTMARE. 

They've also seemed lethargic, on and off. This has been happening since Tuesday.

We got one of our collies very recently, in late February, so maybe she passed something on to our other dog? Or worse  this is what we're REALLY worried about, maybe our neighbor poisoned them? We have some neighbors who are crazy and might do something like that. Also, a few weeks ago, our OTHER neighbor's cat died, and she's pretty sure it was poisoning. We are terrified, we don't know what to do. We are bringing in a poop sample into the vets', but we don't know what else to do. 

Any ideas of what this could be? Could diarrhea, vomiting, and sleepiness be symptoms of poisoning, some type of worm, or just a bug? Our dogs are on heartworm meds and all that, but still...any ideas?

Thank you!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

I would not be wasting time posting on a forum, I would be hauling ass to the vet!!!!

If this has been going on since Tuesday, it's already been too long.


----------



## CarmeeKitty (Feb 22, 2008)

It's been going on since Tuesday, but it hasn't been constant. It went away for a couple days, and then it came back.

We called the vet and asked if we could bring them in, and they're going to try them on some medicine first, and they're going to examine the poop sample.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Just me, but I'd want a vet to see my dogs not just 'try' something. I'd want bloodwork done to rule out poisoning. I'd want their vitals checked.


----------



## CarmeeKitty (Feb 22, 2008)

Well, my mother is at the vet's right now getting the medicines and such, but I will recommend that to her when she gets back. Thank you for the suggestion!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Good luck! I hope the meds work. 

However, if both dogs have been sick with the same symptoms since Tuesday, it sounds like they both got into something. I hope I'm wrong. 

Keep us posted.


----------



## CarmeeKitty (Feb 22, 2008)

I will, thank you for your help!! 

ETA: Savannah was sick first, and then Meg got sick too a couple days later.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Poor things. I'm not sure what the problem is, but please keep us posted. I'm sending healing thoughts to you and your pups.


----------



## CarmeeKitty (Feb 22, 2008)

Aw, thank you! I appreciate the kind thoughts. 

The vet sent us home with some medicine to mix in with their food in case it's some form of worms (as I mentioned earlier, we just adopted one of the collies, so she could have already been sick before we got her), and they're going to test their poop. 

They don't seem as tired now, they've been barking and playing out in the yard together, so maybe that's a good sign. I'll keep you all posted, thank you for the kind words & suggestions!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

CarmeeKitty said:


> I will, thank you for your help!!
> 
> ETA: Savannah was sick first, and then Meg got sick too a couple days later.



I misunderstood then. I thought both dogs got sick at the same time, which would indicate to me anyway, that they got into something. 

Again, hope the meds work.


----------



## hsieh (Mar 7, 2009)

i would get them to the emergency vet quick. my dogs went out to the park and they ate horse manure and drank standing water and they had diarrhea and vomiting and the vet said they had an infection from it and they had to take antibiotics.


----------



## CarmeeKitty (Feb 22, 2008)

They seem like they're starting to feel better! 

We slept downstairs with them last night and they seemed fine, and this morning, they were playing. They seemed a bit dehydrated, so we gave them some soup broth, and are keeping them on a hamburger and rice diet to be easy on their stomachs. 

The vet thinks they have Giardia, a type of parasite. She said it's fairly common up in the area where we got Savannah, so she thinks Savannah may have already had it when we got her, and then she passed it onto Meg. Hopefully the medicine will clear it all up, but I'm glad that they're already feeling better!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

CarmeeKitty said:


> They seem like they're starting to feel better!
> 
> We slept downstairs with them last night and they seemed fine, and this morning, they were playing. They seemed a bit dehydrated, so we gave them some soup broth, and are keeping them on a hamburger and rice diet to be easy on their stomachs.
> 
> The vet thinks they have Giardia, a type of parasite. She said it's fairly common up in the area where we got Savannah, so she thinks Savannah may have already had it when we got her, and then she passed it onto Meg. Hopefully the medicine will clear it all up, but I'm glad that they're already feeling better!


If you can't get them to drink plain water, I would give them Pedialyte instead of soup broth which can be somewhat salty. 

Glad they're feeling better


----------



## CarmeeKitty (Feb 22, 2008)

We don't have any Pedialyte, but we watered down the soup broth a lot to dilute the salt. And we are constantly offering them water, but they don't want that. 

Upon doing some research, we read that Giardia usually is very hard to get rid of...we hope we'll have better luck!! 

Thanks for your support, Renoman!


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

CarmeeKitty said:


> We don't have any Pedialyte, but we watered down the soup broth a lot to dilute the salt. And we are constantly offering them water, but they don't want that.
> 
> Upon doing some research, we read that Giardia usually is very hard to get rid of...we hope we'll have better luck!!
> 
> Thanks for your support, Renoman!


I'm glad they're going to be ok, and very very glad I was wrong about them getting into something. 

Next time you go to the supermarket go to the baby food aisle. Pedialyte comes in several different flavors and you can add some to their water to get them to drink. It's actually a good thing to have on hand for dogs and people too.


----------



## CarmeeKitty (Feb 22, 2008)

Alright, we'll do that!  Thanks! You've been so helpful!!  By the way, I just have to add that your GSDs are beautiful!


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Glad you figured out the problem. 

I am evil, I add lots of water to the dog's food even when they haven't been ill. They have to drink it to eat. Sassy gets soup three times a day, Max gets raw meat and bone au jus once a day.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm glad they figured out the problem quickly and that the girls are already feeling better. Hope it is resolved quickly!


----------



## CarmeeKitty (Feb 22, 2008)

Ugh  Back to square 1. 

The tests came back and they tested negative for Giardia...so now the question is, what could it be? We are really worried! Savannah hasn't had an accident since Saturday, and they still seem more playful--overall. However, today, they've been sleeping a lot and they haven't been drinking much. And Savannah had some black around her nipples, and the black spots have gotten larger in size and new spots have appeared on her tummy. Could this be related to whatever she may have? 

The vets aren't sure what it is...


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

CarmeeKitty said:


> Ugh  Back to square 1.
> 
> The tests came back and they tested negative for Giardia...so now the question is, what could it be? We are really worried! Savannah hasn't had an accident since Saturday, and they still seem more playful--overall. However, today, they've been sleeping a lot and they haven't been drinking much. And Savannah had some black around her nipples, and the black spots have gotten larger in size and new spots have appeared on her tummy. Could this be related to whatever she may have?
> 
> The vets aren't sure what it is...


Have you had bloodwork done yet??? I would start there and I would start NOW!

If they're not drinking they're getting dehydrated which is not good. Try putting a little sugar in the water see if they will drink that. 

They really really need to be SEEN by the vet if you want to get to the cause of this.


----------



## CarmeeKitty (Feb 22, 2008)

I know, we really should get bloodwork done!  We called the vets and they said they'd call us back, but they haven't yet. My mom is at the store getting the Pedialyte right now, as you recommended, and I'll try the sugar and water in the meantime to see if they'll drink that. 

Meg, one of our collies, likes ice cubes, so we are giving her those as much as possible, and for Savannah, we've been giving her REALLY watered down chicken broth.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

CarmeeKitty said:


> I know, we really should get bloodwork done!  We called the vets and they said they'd call us back, but they haven't yet. My mom is at the store getting the Pedialyte right now, as you recommended, and I'll try the sugar and water in the meantime to see if they'll drink that.
> 
> Meg, one of our collies, likes ice cubes, so we are giving her those as much as possible, and for Savannah, we've been giving her REALLY watered down chicken broth.


I was really truly hoping their problem was getting better. 

Getting fluids in them is good, but it doesn't tell you what the problem is.

Since it's not getting better, and your regular vet seems to be taking this rather casually, I'd find another vet to do bloodwork today, and for a 2nd opinion.

You need to be proactive here. Don't wait any longer, please.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

Oh, no.  I was hoping you'd nailed the problem, and it would clear up soon. I agree with the others--definitely take them in to see the vet. As Renoman said, take them to a different vet if need be.

ETA: I did a little Googling (which can be dangerous, LOL) and found this about dogs with black patches on their tummy:



> Before concluding that your dog has Black Skin Disease, you must first rule out:
> 
> a) thyroid deficiency
> b) allergies - could be food, environment, flea bites, etc.
> ...


Apparently black skin disease is genetic, so I doubt that would be the issue. But you could ask about thyroid, allergies, and infection. Might be a good place to start with your vet.


----------



## CarmeeKitty (Feb 22, 2008)

Renoman: We were just about to call the vet's again, but they seem better! They were running around the house together, playing happily, and their appetites have come back--they were so eager to receive their dinner!  We'll try the sugar water in one sec and see if they'll drink that. 

We don't mean to put off the vet visit, and we are keeping a good eye on them, but we don't want to bring them to the vets' and put them through the stress unless we really find it necessary. If they get worse, though, we will definitely call right away! 


Thracian: Thank you for your research!! Hmm, maybe it's that, but the black spots are only on her tummy. She was recently spayed and she's an adult dog, so maybe that was it? The vet suggested that it could be because she was close to going in heat when she was spayed. Maybe that's why?

Anyway, thank you for your support, everyone! We will keep a watchful eye on them, and I'll keep you guys posted on how they are doing!


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

Didn't you say that they were better before, than got worse again? Personally I'd take them in regardless... doesn't sound like it's anything to mess around with.

Oh, and fyi Giardia tests often give false negatives...


----------



## CarmeeKitty (Feb 22, 2008)

Just wanted to say I'm sorry I haven't posted in a while. Thankfully, they are feeling better and have been for a while now! The throwing up and diarrhea is gone. We think it may have been from their food, Merrick, so we switched them off of it and they're doing wonderfully!  Thank you for your concern and advice, everyone.


----------



## Iammik3 (Mar 14, 2012)

I have 2 dogs, a Golden Retriever and a Lab. I decided to switch my dogs food over to Purina Pro Plan Shredded Blend Natural Lamb and Rice dog food. I feed my dogs twice a day, morning and night. I started mixing their old food with the new Pro Plan dog food on Sunday night. On Tuesday, yesterday, I noticed that my Golden was eating very slowly but he seemed ok. Later in the night he started acting weird, wouldn't lay down and panting really hard. About an hour later he started vomiting. He seemed to be a little better after that and would lay down but still was not himself. Right before bed, the lab starting vomiting, he threw up pretty much everything he ate!! That was it for him, he did not vomit any longer. The Golden, however, kept vomiting. He seemed to have stopped when we went to bed. He likes to sleep under the bed, he woke me up because he was whining under the bed and then he started making the noise like he was going to vomit. So, I got up and took him to go outside and he vomited up spit, however this time the vomit was bright red, he was throwing up blood now. I was planning on taking him to the vet in the morning if he was still sick, however the blood freaked me out so I took him to the 24hour vet @ 4:00am! They did exrays and blood tests and found nothing. They told me that it was probably because the change of the food. $500.00 later, I am throwing that crap dog food in the garbage!!! I will never buy another Purina product again!! Was just trying to save some $$, however it's not worth it. I am sticking with Nutro Holistic!!


----------

